# Front Electrical Box And Breaker(S)



## arotundo

Going to be modifying the electrical box that is up front with a larger water tight box. Sick of the wire nuts every where in the box and 6 wires in one nut? come on Keystone... I'm going to move the breaker(s) and also mount a terminal board in it to clean up that mess.. also question is my trailer has 2 breakers up front, any one else have 2? I've been looking and have only seen a few and it looks like there is only one. Not sure if someone added it in or not. I will post pictures of the box once I'm done. I hope to have it done by our trip to Fort Wilderness in late March.

Before


----------



## CamperAndy

Two auto reset thermal breakers is typical for units with a power slide.


----------



## Howier

If you ask me something dont look right with those breakers. Bottom one has wires only going to one terminal. They jump from there to top one where it has wire coming off other side and then goes back to first breaker. Pic is pretty clear but I may be not seeing something. If it is the way I think I am seeing it, there is no line comming off the breakers supplting the trailer.


----------



## arotundo

I have the battery out that's why only one on that terminal... Thanks CamperAndy about the slide


----------



## Nathan

I did that mod years ago on my OB. Here are my pictures:

Before:









After:









I stayed with wire nuts, but got the correct size and then used a little tape to ensure they couldn't wiggle loose. Good luck, and post picts of how you did it!


----------



## arotundo

Awesome Nathan... Will do thanks for your pics!


----------



## arotundo

I mounted this on the back side of where it was. Also added circular connectors which we use on aircraft to keep it some what water tight. I will post a pdf of the wire diagram when I draw it up on autocad. Also I'll post pictures of the front where the battery is when I'm done with that.

On Edit
I deleted the photo links as the site they were hosted on ran invasive software when the photos were opened. Please post the photos on Outbackers directly or look for another photo hosting site.

CamperAndy
Outbackers Admin

New Pictures




Sorry CamperAndy


----------



## Joe/GA

Wow! Beautiful job!


----------



## arotundo

If you want a bigger copy just send me a message. Hope this helps anyone out there...


----------



## AK or Bust

What beautiful work !!! Nice job arotundo.


----------



## N7OQ

Very nice job, when I saw your pictures the first thing I thought about was my days working on Aircraft we use to call the plugs cannon plugs even if they were not made by Cannon, kinda like Crescent wrench.


----------



## arotundo

N7OQ said:


> Very nice job, when I saw your pictures the first thing I thought about was my days working on Aircraft we use to call the plugs cannon plugs even if they were not made by Cannon, kinda like Crescent wrench.


Every time a trainer goes away I stash parts away... never know when or what we could use them for! =)


----------



## CamperAndy

Just wondering why the auto reset thermal breaker for the slide was not put into the weather tight box with everything else?


----------



## arotundo

I have it by the motor in the canper. Started to get tight with wires and room in the box.


----------



## sierracierra

I DO work on aircraft!, Excellent job, that is the type of quality work that is hard to find!

Rgds,
Glenn


----------



## LaydBack

My OB came with the sealed electrical box you see in the pic below. You can see the batt disconnect off to the right. Are these new features for the 10th Anniversary Editions?


----------



## KTMRacer

srwsr said:


> My OB came with the sealed electrical box you see in the pic below. You can see the batt disconnect off to the right. Are these new features for the 10th Anniversary Editions?


my 2011 295RE came with the bargman sealed electric box, and it's not a 10th anniversary edition.


----------



## CdnOutback

I believe that is a new feature of 2011. They now list a battery cutoff switch as standard equipment.


----------

